# Bolt and new guide..channel logo`s..



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok.. so got my bolt and hooked it up..of course comcast gave me some trouble ..but all is working now..

the new guide..

I guess I will warm up to it.. 

But ..

I do not have any channel logo`s Just a number 
..anybody know why ..??


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL...

I just got the LOGO`s..

I guess it takes a while for the mother ship to send them to the bolt


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Logos here


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

mine took a while to show up, too


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

How many lines of programming does it show at one time?

I'm comparing it to my roamio basic.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Screenshots please.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Both my Bolt with Logos and my premiere without show 8 lines of guide data ( if that is answer to what you asked? )


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Both my Bolt with Logos and my premiere without show 8 lines of guide data ( if that is answer to what you asked? )


I believe it was.

What I'm wondering is what is the % population of logos you're seeing? ... 100% of the channels have logos? 80%? Only major networks? ... and whether a given report is based on a certain cable provider lineup, or if it's OTA.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

Is there a support resource to contact to get logos added? For some reason I thought I read a thread that said there is..

Looking to get the Big10 network logo added.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

buckweet1980 said:


> Is there a support resource to contact to get logos added? For some reason I thought I read a thread that said there is..
> 
> Looking to get the Big10 network logo added.


Please report back if you find a feedback mechanism for channel logos.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

Support says to put in a feature request...

"Usually logos will be imported from your service provider through that cable signal. You can definitely request that this feature be added to the TiVo Service to further improve your TiVo experience in day to day operation with your devices using the below link:

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Request-a-New-Feature"



So probably goes to the bit bucket..


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

buckweet1980 said:


> Is there a support resource to contact to get logos added? For some reason I thought I read a thread that said there is..
> 
> Looking to get the Big10 network logo added.


Good luck with that. I've been trying to get the Big Ten logo added for 6 years to Zap2It, etc. and no joy. It was missing from my Moxi DVR logos too since I bought it in 2009.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah that's what i figure..

SEC and longhorn network don't have it either.. not that I care about those networks, but if we want big10 to have it, so should the others.. Honestly every channel in the guide should have its associated logo populated.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

buckweet1980 said:


> yeah that's what i figure..
> 
> SEC and longhorn network don't have it either.. not that I care about those networks, but if we want big10 to have it, so should the others.. Honestly every channel in the guide should have its associated logo populated.


I'm in PA so only have B1G and SEC which is also missing a logo. By how bad Texas is this year, glad I don't have the Longhorn network!


----------

